
General Atlantic to Invest $870M in India’s Reliance Jio Platforms - elsewhen
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/17/general-atlantic-reliance-jio-platforms/
======
known
Hope these investors know that Ambani debt is $21 billion
[https://archive.vn/SL3Nb](https://archive.vn/SL3Nb)

